# Crtyplet - baby usteriana



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

The (Marco form) of usteriana Kai sent me had gone nuts throwing out runners. Here's some not great pics of one of them.

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UST/runners/


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have this plant too, it is definitely a slow grower but beautiful and way smaller than the normal crypt usteriana, Mine has about 6 leafs and has had that many for a good month now


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Mines not wha I'd call a slow grower - but when my DIY CO2 died (too cold) it took a nasty turn and began dropping leaves. Now the Co2 is back it's moving ahead at a naormal pace for it, which is I dare to say faster then other crypts I have.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

In hard water, its supposedly grows pretty fast. I have water thats KH 1 out of the tap
so it doesnt do so well here.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I use rain water because my tap water has a KH of 10 and a GH of 0 (It is all sodium bicarbonate). I add some lime to the rain water while adding CO2 to get the GH up to a reasonable level (about 100 ppm Ca). The C. usteriana I got from Neonfish is multiplying like crazy in this water. I have at least 20 new plants and I have not even planted it yet! The whole thing is still floating! I will get a picture by the weekend.

Here is the picture:


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Richard,

Seems like this plant is appreciating your "liquid rock" - good job! 
It really is a fast growing plant and will gain considerable size; sooner or later it will also flower for you in submersed culture.



> The (Marco form) of usteriana Kai sent me


Please be careful with attributions - both strains may originate from a single population but this can't be ascertained just by comparing leaves or even inflorescences.


----------

